
Former Aetna director denied care without looking at patient records - vector_spaces
https://www.forbes.com/sites/robertglatter/2018/02/11/former-aetna-medical-director-admits-to-never-reviewing-medical-records-before-denying-care/
======
mgsouth
[2018], Forbes article rehash of CNN report at
[https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/11/health/aetna-california-
inves...](https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/11/health/aetna-california-
investigation/index.html)

